# rabbit habitat



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin at improving prop for rabbit i was told people use pallets and brush and i also have access to alot of 5 adn 6 inch pvc pipes just lookin for some ideas and also what to plant or clear out for them. Thanks


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

There is some good info on this page:

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/publicat...tat/landowners_guide/Species_Mgmt/Rabbits.htm


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

What kind of habitat do you have currently?

I have a wooded area that I improved by making brushpiles from tops cut for firewood and tipping over trees, letting them lie as sunlight caused a flora of briars and golden rod to grow through the tops.

I have a field area where I've tipped some dead ash and left them lying. This will keep the grass up and provide a place for rabbits to hide (and me to subsequently kick them out from) during the winter months.

For planting brush, I've gone with dogwoods and ninebark, but right now I'm still in year one for the most part - keeping the shrubs caged so the rabbits don't eat them until they're large enough to sustain browsing.

The PVC pipes you have might be decent for use at the bottom of a brush pile to keep it from decomposing flat onto the ground. They would serve a purpose and be hidden.

While some of the best places I've kicked rabbits from were nothing more than dumping grounds for garbage, I stay away from man-made materials simply because I think it looks tacky.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats funny. I totally agree. Old, grown over dumps are the best. But the ambiance just isn't there. Also a good way to have to get a tetanus shot..........


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

When I am clearing trails, food plots, or whatever, I always pile the stuff I cut a certain way rather than just throwing it aside. 
Start with the biggest logs and lay them about 2 ft apart. Criss-cross some other big logs on top of them. This creates little openings at the bottom that the rabbits hide in and the predators can't get to them. The you pile on the brush as heavy as you can. You can make a LOT of these indivudual piles that will last a long time. I ususally make one about every 20 yards. With all the dead ash, lots of opportunity for this.


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks guys will have to try a few of these wanta up the numbers for the dogs don't plan on huntin it much just a place to tune the dogs up.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a 10 acre ps i did this exact some improvement to and used it soley to train my younger dogs worked awesome.Also turned into a great coyote spot with all the bunnies.Deer love to bed in there as well.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Don't forget to collect your neighbors Xmas trees when they put them to the curb. Rabbit Habitat = Rabbitat


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

We moved live traped woodchucks to a area that did not have to much cover but a lot of fields. Let them go for two years then shoot them. The rabbits are still increasing every year. The down side is a occational skunk.


----------



## dumb hick (Jan 10, 2010)

what we did on are property was we put 5"or6" PVC or metal pipes under some brush. The rabbits loved it every time we get a decent snow fall the critters are always in there.just poke them out from one end and have the dog on the other it's great for training young dogs.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

x-mas trees from the curb.....pallets, and pvc will all wrok well.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=322041&highlight=rabbitat


----------



## Tommy99 (Jun 11, 2009)

I did a lot of hinge cutting for deer. For deer movement you cut lower like waist to knee high and in those areas the trees fall over (you obviously don't cut all the way through them, do it in the winter months and try to layer them where possible) making thick areas and every year we head out and jump all kinds of rabbits were years ago you were lucky to see 1 or 2.


----------

